# hello...



## IrishMonk (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey all, just thought I'd drop in and introduce myself... looks like a great forum :ultracool


----------



## Athelus (Aug 3, 2010)

Welcome to MT, Hope your enjoy your stay


----------



## dosk3n (Aug 3, 2010)

Welcome along to MT.

Another Chunner I see. Getting a few joining up at the moment so Im sure I will see you in the Wing Chun forum.

Can I ask where youre from?


----------



## stickarts (Aug 3, 2010)

welcome to MT!


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 3, 2010)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## MartialArtAcademy (Aug 3, 2010)

wellcome


----------



## IrishMonk (Aug 3, 2010)

dosk3n said:


> Welcome along to MT.
> 
> Another Chunner I see. Getting a few joining up at the moment so Im sure I will see you in the Wing Chun forum.
> 
> Can I ask where youre from?


 
Dallas Tx... yep, glad to see a large Wing Chun section


----------



## MBuzzy (Aug 3, 2010)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## IrishMonk (Aug 3, 2010)

thanks for the welcome all


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 3, 2010)

Brother Seamus?  Is that you?


----------



## Yondanchris (Aug 3, 2010)

Welcome to MT


----------



## seasoned (Aug 3, 2010)

Greetings and welcome.


----------



## IrishMonk (Aug 4, 2010)

Flying Crane said:


> Brother Seamus? Is that you?


umm, no lol. sry


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 4, 2010)

IrishMonk said:


> umm, no lol. sry


 
ah, thought you might recognize The Big Lebowski reference.


----------



## Drac (Aug 5, 2010)

Greetings and Welcome..


----------

